# Do I need additional filtration for 75 gallon tank?



## Indywar2 (Mar 18, 2015)

Hi all,

FIrst I wanted to thank those whom helped me with the fishless cycling for my daughters aquarium. It was a great learning experience for me and I appreciate the help.

My next project is a 75 gallon aquarium that I want to stock with Haps and Peacocks.

The aquarium is 48" wide x 18" deep x 20" tall.

A Zenblue model HW-402A (seems to similar to SunSUn) canister filter came with the aquarium and looks to be the newest of the two cannister filters. A Fluval model 403 also came with the tank but it looks to be a little older. I have cleaned the 402A out and plan to use course/medium/fine foam in the bottom tray and Biohome ultimate in the middle and top tray.

Would this filter be sufficient for this tank? If not what would help: powerheads, another cannister, etc?

Thank you for any advice,
Rob


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

What is the total GPH of the two filters? I find that Google will usually give me the info.


----------



## Indywar2 (Mar 18, 2015)

Hi DJ,

The information I have found to date indicates the 402A is rated at 265 GPH.

Rob


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Google says Fluval 403 is around 300 GPH. Total 565. That gives you 7.5X turnover for your tank which is acceptable. I shoot for 8X to 10X but I have had well-running tanks with 4X...you just vacuum more debris.


----------



## Indywar2 (Mar 18, 2015)

Thanks again for the advice.

Another novice question: Do you have the returns from both pumps in the tank (I think I read recently someone recommending the returns at the top left) and both both intakes in the aquarium ((I think I read recently someone recommending the intakes at the bottom left) or do you recommend connect the two canisters in series (one connected to the other and only one return and one intake)?

Thanks again for the help,
Rob


----------



## gillmanjr (Jan 27, 2017)

I can't think of any reason why you would ever want to run two canister filters in series. If you do that you are reducing the turnover rate in your display tank, plus it is likely that the second one in series won't be doing anything, or at least not as much.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I have my two and 1/3 and 2/3 along the length of the tank...running across the top, down the front and returning across the bottom to the back.

I was reading another post about having both at one end to set up a giant lengthwise swirl.

I know of no advantage of one over the other.


----------



## DutchAJ (Dec 24, 2016)

DJRansome said:


> I was reading another post about having both at one end to set up a giant lengthwise swirl.
> .


This is how I set my 75g up, I'm happy with the circulation pattern.


----------



## Indywar2 (Mar 18, 2015)

Thanks for the advice everyone. I really appreciate it!

Part of the challenge I was having was difficulty envisioning how to set the returns and intakes with the 3D background I am making. DJ mentioned something that I think would solve this problem, but let me run this by you all and let me know if it makes sense or where you see potential problems: 
I have 1 canister filter with tubing that runs to a spray bar that is 24" long and is attached above the top of my background spraying toward the front. The return to the canister filter would be located towards the rear, bottom of the tank and would be hidden behind the background. The 2nd canister filter would be a mirror to the first: one of the spray bars would be on the leftmost 24 inches and the other spray bar to the other filter would be on the right most side of the tank.

Thanks again for you advice. I find it is valuable talking through this with everyone prior to setting everything up and then encountering the problems.

Rob


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Not sure, I don't use spraybars...too much apparatus in the tank for me.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Spray bars are nice, but I wouldn't put it near the bottom of the tank. You will not need to. Place both at the top. This maximizes surface agitation.


----------



## Indywar2 (Mar 18, 2015)

Hi Iggy,

It was most likely not clear in my previous post, but my initial thought was to have spray bars at the top, above the background and have the return to the filter at the bottom of the aquarium.

Are you recommending have the spray bars and the returns to the filter at the top?

Thanks,
Rob



Iggy Newcastle said:


> Spray bars are nice, but I wouldn't put it near the bottom of the tank. You will not need to. Place both at the top. This maximizes surface agitation.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Nope... You were clear. I didn't read it thoroughly. My apologies.

You will find it difficult incorporating a spray bar into a BG. You'll want the water level below the BG of course. If you're mounting the spray bars above the water level and directing flow over the BG, it will be very noisy. Maybe I'm envisioning this wrong?


----------



## Indywar2 (Mar 18, 2015)

Thanks for the advice Iggy. That makes sense.

Rob


----------



## B.Roberson (Nov 6, 2011)

Hey all. Indywar2 .. I run 2 eheim, 2215 ,From a rena xpl swapped out today,, :thumb: and a 2217.. Both spray bars run thru the back of the BG.. Its the only thing you see in the tank besides the fish and decor.. Both intakes behind the Bg near holes I cut in the Bg. Generally gets most floating debri. I also run a hydor inline heater so thats not in the tank either..  

















sorry bout the glare. I have the spray bars at each end, but thats how i set it up.All the debris generally goes to the middle of the tank, but i vacuum regularly so it doesnt bother me.


----------



## Indywar2 (Mar 18, 2015)

Thanks for the good info and the pictures. BTW, what size aquarium is that in the picture?

It looks like I will need to purchase a new canister filter, as I tested the Fluval 403 tonight and the impeller was not turning.
I am assuming with the age of the 403, that it would be cheaper to buy a new sunsun 304/404 than it would be to try and buy a working Fluval pump head.

Thanks again for all the good advice from everyone.
Rob


----------



## B.Roberson (Nov 6, 2011)

90 gal. With the bg prolly 80 Ish, swimmish.


----------

